

StackLead vs. Humans - gwintrob
http://stacklead.com/blog/stacklead-vs-humans/

======
ediblenergy
is this affiliated with stack overflow?

~~~
gwintrob
Hey ediblenergy. Nope, it's just a coincidence.

~~~
dclowd9901
I, too, initially thought this might be affiliated with StackO. I wouldn't be
surprised if they get a call from the Stack lawyers.

~~~
travem
Because they used the word Stack in their name? StackLead and StackOverflow
seem sufficiently different to me to not be confusing. The use of the word
stack is fairly common in other companies and projects like saltstack,
openstack, stackmedia, etc.

~~~
dclowd9901
StackOverflow also provides job-finding/head-hunting services, and yes, they
could probably successfully argue that they have ownership of "the Stack name"
with regards to the space of job placement, given they've exercised that name
into many variants of Stack*.

~~~
travem
StackLead isn't providing job-finding/head-huntiong services though, from my
reading of their site they are more suited to sales lead management.

A quick search of USPTO shows plenty of other companies using stack in their
registered trademarks. The search results don't appear to be linkable but
starting here -> [http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/) it
shouldn't be too hard to find plenty.

